# Unwanted Staff x Whippet Bitch £50 Plymouth



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

I hate seeing ads like this. Why did they get her if they weren't going to have time for her! If you're going to get a lurcher pup you can't expect it to be happy in your flat all day :frown2: I wish I had space in my home for her, I'd get her today  ..
Staff x whippet plymouth Plymouth miscellaneous stuff classified goods for sale
Look at her little face. She looks utterly fed up. Anyone want to take this little girl for lots of long walkies and feed her yummy bones? xxx


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh my she is so lovely! I don't get why people do it either. Bless her, i hope someone with a heart of gold buys her, i would but i'm not allowed any more dogs untill i move out


----------



## Debbiehut (Sep 14, 2009)

This also makes me very cross, when people want money for re-home dogs grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
I would have thought a good home would be at the top of the list not money!!!:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

i just asked Oh if we could get her (we are from plymouth) and he said no  dont blame him really tho we have two unneatured males and no garden i think 3 dogs would be pushing it  

I will ask around tho for her she is gorgeous!


----------



## chug89 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thats sad x


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Debbiehut said:


> This also makes me very cross, when people want money for re-home dogs grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> I would have thought a good home would be at the top of the list not money!!!:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


Well to be fair £50 isn't much for a new family member and putting a price on means that someone won't just pick her up on a whim. Really hope the little lady has a forever home now, might ring them and ask...


----------

